# Bsp To Npt Thread Conversion



## Julez (9/9/09)

Hi all, 

Does anyone out there in home brew land know where I can get my hands on some 1/2" BSP to NPT thread conversion fittings??

I have scoured the interweb with no luck so far  . Brisbane-based would be good, but I will settle for anywhere at this point. 

Need these to convert from my hose fittings (BSP) to March pump housing (NPT).

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (9/9/09)

big green shed....aka bunnings. edit: plumbing section.


----------



## Julez (9/9/09)

Wow - really!? That would just be too easy.... :huh: 

Will give them a try, thanks.



citymorgue2 said:


> big green shed....aka bunnings. edit: plumbing section.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/9/09)

Are you sure the 1/2" bsp doesn't fit on the 1/2" npt? 

They are pretty similar and it's what I'm using on my march pump

Cheers


----------



## KillerRx4 (9/9/09)

Yeah, your BSP fittings should fit on the pump without adapters.

At 1/2" both BSP & NPT share the same TPI. just slight difference on thread form.


----------



## seravitae (9/9/09)

If you absolutely must have a bsp to npt fitting, McMaster-Carr in the states (mcmaster.com) are pretty much bunnings on steroids. one caveat though, you must get a USA resident mate or relative to order for you - they will not internationally ship/order.


----------



## TidalPete (9/9/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Are you sure the 1/2" bsp doesn't fit on the 1/2" npt?
> 
> They are pretty similar and it's what I'm using on my march pump
> 
> Cheers



As I do & TTBOMM recall that it's after 1\2" BSP that the threads begin to mismatch slightly?

TP


----------



## Sammus (9/9/09)

BS, ive never seen anyone use any kind of conversion for their march pump. I run 1/2"bsp on mine no worries. I didn't even realise they were meant to be different threads when I put it together it was that easy.


----------



## bigholty (9/9/09)

KillerRx4 said:


> Yeah, your BSP fittings should fit on the pump without adapters.
> 
> At 1/2" both BSP & NPT share the same TPI. just slight difference on thread form.



Agreed, don't waste time hunting down adapters. I have 1/2" BSP fittings which go on my March pump no worries.


----------



## mrpolly (9/9/09)

mixing bsp with npt is only a problem at high pressure.


----------



## mr_tyreman (9/9/09)

its justa tapered thread in my experience...could be wrong


----------



## quadbox (10/9/09)

mr_tyreman said:


> its justa tapered thread in my experience...could be wrong



NPT is, BSP can be either tapered or not, depending on whether you're talking about BSPP or BSPT

It's really not an issue for 1/2" fittings where you're not dealing with pressure. The thread form is different, but you'll get an adequate seal for low pressure stuff. Obviously for pressure (1000psi or higher) fittings it's a Big Deal, and similarly if you're torque locking the join because the tapers arent identical between BSPT and NPT (well if you want to get technical the taper rate's the same but the difference in thread form stops them from forming a proper seal as they lock)

Neither of these is going to apply screwing into a plastic low-pressure pump housing


----------



## Sully (10/9/09)

Word of caution though, just be careful threading the fitting onto the end of the pump, it's very easy to cross thread them and stuff the thread on the pump if you are too complacent.

Cheers

Sully


----------

